# Excel und statistische Abweichungen



## SilencerandLois (8. April 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Graphen mit mehrere Punkten. Für jeden dieser Punkte muss ich statistische Abweichungen eingeben, welche bei jedem Punkt unterschiedlich sind.
WIe ich für alle Punke eine statistische Abweichung hinbekomme ist kein Problem.
Aber ich brauche die ja leider für jeden Punkt einen unterschiedlichen Wert!

Hoffe, einer kann mir helfen!

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (9. April 2008)

Hai,

da habe ich irgendwie ein Verständnis Problem.
Die statistische Abweichung bezieht sich doch auf eine Gesamtheit von Punkten.

D.h. 20 Werte und daraus errechnet sich eine Standardabweichung von X. Diese ist nicht auf einen bestimmeten punkt bezogen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SilencerandLois (9. April 2008)

Hi!
Kann sein, dass es normal so ist, wie du beschrieben hast.

Bei mir siehts jedeoch folgendermaßen aus:
ich machte Laufzeitmessungen bei einer Datenbank mit verschiedenen Tabellengrößen. Die Tabellengröße ist dabei der x-Wert, die Laufzeit der y-Wert.
Ein Tesfall wird dabei 60-Mal durchlaufen. Der Durchschnittswert wird nun als Laufzeitwert hergenommen. Die maximale und minmale Laufzeit stellen die Abweichungen dar. Die sind nun eben bei jeder Tabelle, also jedem x-Wert, unterschiedliche, und nicht immer z.B. 5%

Grüße,
   Martin


----------



## Leola13 (9. April 2008)

Hai,

dann sollte die "Kurs - Grafik" für dich das richtige sein.

Höchstkurs, Tiefstkurs, Geschlossen.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## SilencerandLois (9. April 2008)

Hi Leola13!
Danke für die Hilfe!
Leider wär das von dir genannte Diagrammtyp auch nicht das richtige...
Hier könnte man zwar anscheinend die Abweichungen für jeden Punkt manuel justieren, jedoch sind die Punkte mit der durchschnittlichen Zeit nicht "verbunden..."

Gibt es eventuell ein anderes Tool, mit dem man mein Problem lösen könnte?
Vielen Dank für Euer Bemühen!

Grüße,
   Martin


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2008)

Hai,

wenn du den Mittelwert anklickst, kannst du dafür einen neuen/anderen Diagrammtyp festlegen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SilencerandLois (10. April 2008)

Hi!
Sieht super aus, danke!
Nur noch eine kleine Frage: ich habe nun versucht, dass selber zu rekonstruieren! Habe also zuerst eine Kursdiagramm gemacht. Dann habe ich den Mittelwert im Diagramm angeklickt, und wollte dort den Diagrammtyp ändern (Linie mit Datentypen). Nun bekomme ich jedoch die Meldung: 

```
Nicht alle Diagrammtypen können mit anderen Diagrammtypen verbunden werden
```
Dies wird mir bei jedem Diagrammtyp angezeigt....

Was mach ich nun schon wieder falsch  

Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2008)

Hai,

bei mir klappt es 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## SilencerandLois (10. April 2008)

...komisch....
und ich würds nach meiner Beschreibung nach richtig machen?

Liegts eventuell an der Office-Version? Ich benutze Office 2007?

Grüße,
 Martin


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2008)

Hai,

Wert anklicken - Rechtsklick - (Datenreihen formatieren) Diagrammtyp - auswählen 

Klappt bei mir auch mit Balken.

MS Office Prof. 2003

Ciao Stefan


----------

